# Yudu Screen problems



## coer (Jul 27, 2010)

My wife bought a Yudu machine and is crazy because don´t know what to do we bought from ebay a set starter with emulsion sheets pink, inks, etc. The problem is she can´t perforate the screen, in other words the water can´t reach perforate the mesh on her design with pink emulsion sheet from ebay, appear vanished the design and if she use more water big parts drop until deteriorate her design and none to do. SheI used 10-12 mins of yudu process screen on time exposure and can´t reach to perforate the design, she dried perfect on the mesh preparation before the yudu exposure then is no problem with bad dry process before yudu proccess, she don´t know what is wrong maybe the emulsion? or the yudu machine?. She used on corel draw solid letters with a frequency of 50 on each separation of color and sent to ghostscript gsview via PDF to later print with an epson 1400. She made 3 different designs and process and nothing. What can be?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Punctuation and capitalization are your friends. Have you been to the yudu website? They might be able to help you. 

Sorry the CAPS key doesn't work on your computer.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Yudu, but I used regular screen printing emulsion that I got from Ryonet and coated the screens myself. It took 8 minutes to burn the images. You need to be washing out the image with a high pressure stream of water, though not necessarily a high pressure machine, just a pressure attachment on a garden hose worked for me.

To burn good images you need to put about 10 pounds of bottles (gallon jugs of stuff) on top of the screen to force the film and the emusion to touch. After they burn on the screen, take it to the sink and wet the screen - both sides. Let it sit for a minute and wet again. Let it sit again for a minute and then with a garden hose attachment set to flat or pressure spray and blast the water against the flat side of the screen. Don't spend too much time on this or you will wash out the edges and will have to start over again.


----------



## coer (Jul 27, 2010)

This the emulsion you use? http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/YEMULSION-P
Very thanks for the answer we have another question: and to print your positive what you used? My wife used ghostscript gsview with PDF file output with elipse parameter with frequency of 50 is that correct?. Thank you


----------



## PAUPAU (Dec 7, 2009)

Others have had this problem with the pink sheets. I believe your burn time my have been to long. I use liquid emulsion, speedball diazo. Art supply stores and Michael's carry it, (coupons). I have had success using vellum paper with a 5.5 minute burn time. For more detailed items I use transperancy film.

No help as to Corel settings


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i agree with loretta,, and I think that if the screen emulsion is washing away,, it was not burned properly, 
I also put heavy totes of rhinestones on top of my unit, to make sure no light is getting in when burning, also make sure you have the right side down for you emulsion film,,, and before buring take that clear sheet off....

I also use my yudu to burn my 20x24 screens, with a black piece of felt over and then a pillow and heavy totes,, 

Ryonet a sponsor here has some great videos on there website, using the YUDU,,,,


----------



## coer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the comments we´ll buy the items and try to test. Thank you


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

coer said:


> This the emulsion you use? Water Resistant Emulsion PINT (Works with Yudu or Hobby Kit)
> Very thanks for the answer we have another question: and to print your positive what you used? My wife used ghostscript gsview with PDF file output with elipse parameter with frequency of 50 is that correct?. Thank you


If you are using the Yudu inks then I would go with this emulsion CCI SWR Water Resist Dual Cure Emulsion Quart 
but I use the plastisol ink. Yudu supplies are way too expensive. When I print my images I was using my Epson C88+ printer with black ink. I have no idea what that other stuff is that you're talking about. Now I have the Espon 1400 with blackmax ink cartridges for my images.


----------



## coer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you to all for the response. My wife is able to do positives now with the emulsion. The problem was a defetctive emulsion. Thank you


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

I too started with the YUDU...I still use it...Ryonet donated to us $400 worth of supplies to improve our process to help a child with cancer..
I will promote and purchase from them from now on.
They have a great help whether is is online chat or on the phone.......speak to Ashley.....tell her Ride For Life Vegas sent you.

They saved me many headaches with the YUDU....thanx to Ryonet I use liquid emulsion....the correct emulsion applicator.....squeegee....and oh my god ...do not buy YUDU ink....waste of money.......you can get the real ink for cheaper and get 1 pint for the cost of 2 small YUDU tubes that did 2 shirts for me.
The 1 pint of white from Ryonet did over 60m shirts for me.......not counting my practice rounds and boo boos........when I started a month ago.

My first project as a NEWBIE,......once I learned my goof ups was over 150 shirts front and back.....patches......and 8 x 8 squares for our donators to be put on quilts for this years cancer recipient.

YUDU is a great image burner

You can even burn professional screens on the YUDO

Since you have the Yudu like I do.


Later I will build my own exposure unit

I already welded up a one color press to use the professional srceens....

sTILL GETTING USED TO THAT....WHY......because with the YUDU screens I have to apply a LOT of pressure when I squeege......sot so much with a tight profesional scren

Thats just all my FYI that I have learned as a 1 month newbie

hope this helps someone


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great info greg,, 
I still love my yudu and it burns amazing screens,,, 
I agree.. 
you also have a light table for weeding vinyl if needed.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Great info greg,,
> I still love my yudu and it burns amazing screens,,,
> I agree..
> you also have a light table for weeding vinyl if needed.
> ...


 I am going to the SGIA convention out here in Vegas next week...
not only will I see...and learn alot...But I will be able to meet Ryonet and Ashley in person.

I took off the full 3 days from work to attend.

I really want to learn

I have my ticket printed in front of me


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

brice said:


> Punctuation and capitalization are your friends. Have you been to the yudu website? They might be able to help you.
> 
> Sorry the CAPS key doesn't work on your computer.


 My issue with making posts is I do not proof rread before I post them ..........

Then it posts and I notice all the typos I create. 

I am sure I am creating some now as I type but It will show a great explanation of this post.


So when you all read my posts ....if I did not re- edit it 4 times....I hope your can read typos.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to my world,, ,lol

I get so excited to post when i have a second, 
And people running in and out of the store at the same time,, 
My posts always have missing words or typos,, lol

MMM
Sandy jo


----------



## IncT (Dec 15, 2009)

Yudu = problem!


----------



## tikigod (Nov 8, 2008)

hello, just wanted to ask you about the plastisol inks, do they work just as fine with the yudu? i am just now getting the hang of using the yudu, and wow those supplies are expensive. i want to screen a somewhat detailed image but would also like to print on dark shirt and i hear plastisol is the way. do you apply emulsion to both sides of the screen as well? i saw that perhaps this builds up the stencil, to allow for a thicker coat of ink. thank you for any info!



lben said:


> If you are using the Yudu inks then I would go with this emulsion CCI SWR Water Resist Dual Cure Emulsion Quart
> but I use the plastisol ink. Yudu supplies are way too expensive. When I print my images I was using my Epson C88+ printer with black ink. I have no idea what that other stuff is that you're talking about. Now I have the Espon 1400 with blackmax ink cartridges for my images.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Plastisol is definitely the way to go. I had the same problem. I bought a yudu to learn screen printing on, but couldn't afford those outrageously priced supplies. So, I bought the supplies and ink for plastisol. You will need a whole gauntlet of cleaning chemicals because the cleanup process is a whole lot different and you will need either a flash dryer, conveyor dryer, heat gun, or heat press to cure the ink. 

Or you can go to silkscreeningsupplies.com one of the vendors here and get yudu suppliies from them. To know which plastisol chemicals to get I suggest looking at the "included" list on the semi-pro and get at least one of each chemical. I ended up buying that kit. I would also suggest you get the screen printing 101 DVD for learning the process so that your images done crack, peel, or wash off.

I do apply emulsion to both sides of my screens. You can also get water based inks from them and the chemicals needed to clean up afterwards too.


----------

